
Code Rush, the Mozilla Documentary from 2000 - naish
http://waxy.org/2008/06/code_rush/
======
tlrobinson
An great documentary, if you're interested in this kind of thing.

~~~
tlrobinson
Also, jwz's resignation from Netscape letter:
<http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nomo.html>

------
chomchom
Thanks for posting this. Great stuff.

